# www.shopireland.ie - Is it reliable?



## Ciaran (15 Mar 2006)

Came across this site and was impressed by the prices of electronic items. Am considering purchasing an MP3 player. Does anyone know anything about this site - e.g. is it reliable? 
Thanks.


----------



## CCOVICH (15 Mar 2006)

Any difference in using this site vs. using www.amazon.co.uk?



> Welcome to Shop Ireland, where Irish Shoppers can browse and shop Amazon's products in Euro. We work in association with Amazon.co.uk to bring you a massive range of items, from the latest books, to DVDs, electronics, gifts and much more. If you have any questions, please contact us and we will be happy to help.



So it's just Amazon prices in €?  I see that the Amazon delivery rates still apply in GBP.


----------



## Itchy (15 Mar 2006)

Seems more expensive for the same product by £5...



http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000AOAKX8/qid%3D1142453420/202-9120457-6819824


----------



## podgerodge (17 Mar 2006)

have checked it dozens of times and each time so far buying directly from amazon was cheaper.  I think it's just an attempt to attract people that will be happier thinking they are dealing with an "irish" company.  And end up paying a little premium as a result.


----------



## GreatDane (19 Mar 2006)

you could always shop online using either:

www.rpoints.com/newbie 

or
www.pigsback.com 

and get some of your money back (in either points or cash !)

Cheers


----------



## dubinamerica (21 Mar 2006)

Think you meant http://www.pigsback.com/   (s after pig) the pigback one directed me to something unexpected which I basically quickly closed out of .  thought I'd forewarn in case any one else clicked on the link above.  Actually -mods can you just update the above post and link ?


----------



## bond-007 (21 Mar 2006)

At least there were no pictures!


----------



## GreatDane (21 Mar 2006)

Hi

Very sorry, just realised my typo & amended it, it was not what I intended to post needless to say  :O

Cheers

G>


----------

